# Odd?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Isn't odd that a breeder would breed a 6-year-old female dog and a 2-year-old male? When I get a German shepherd he's going to be a companion who I can do anything and go anywhere with him/her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what is so odd about the age? If the breeding is a good pedigree match and the dogs have their health tests and hopefully titles, the difference in age doesn't matter. Not like she's a cougar, lol


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

What do you think is odd? It really is a human construct that the male should be same age or older.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> what is so odd about the age? If the breeding is a good pedigree match and the dogs have their health tests and hopefully titles, the difference in age doesn't matter. Not like she's a cougar, lol


But it's like a 18-year-old bearing childern with a 42-year-old.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

They are dogs. NOT human so it is not like an 18 year old bearing children with a 42 year old.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

but they aren't humans so no I don't think anything is odd about it either


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> what is so odd about the age? If the breeding is a good pedigree match and the dogs have their health tests and hopefully titles, the difference in age doesn't matter. Not like she's a cougar, lol


Oh she is a total cougar.Getting her cougar on lol you will find her at the bar hammered no expression (botox) prowling for that one lucky young stud.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well they are dogs. I doubt they really think about such things and when they mate she is pretty much a single mom and dad is the sperm donor. Often the male does not live anywhere near the female and sometimes the sperm is inserted by a vet.

The sperm are always younger than the eggs. The female is born with all the eggs she will ever have. The male is constantly creating new sperm so if you look at it that way......


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dogs do not worry about age. That's a human obsession. 

If you give a dog dog-cake and treats and toys on its birthday he will be happy. Of course if you do this on a day that is not his birthday, he will turn up his nose, say "Speak to the paw" and go and baptize your dress shoes. 

They're dogs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

DutchKarin said:


> What do you think is odd? It really is a human construct that the male should be same age or older.



So dogs are not that concerned about having trophy bitches ???

SuperG


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lobobear44 said:


> But it's like a 18-year-old bearing childern with a 42-year-old.


An intact male would mate with his sister in heat if given the chance. You're humanizing dogs again.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> An intact male would mate with his sister in heat if given the chance. You're humanizing dogs again.



Well, I hope they go out on a few dates before they mate.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Well they are dogs. I doubt they really think about such things and when they mate she is pretty much a single mom and dad is the sperm donor. .



How does this differ from many humans lately??

SuperG


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Its OK" if he courts her for at least a year! That means ask her too go steady! Just kidding lobo! Lol Bill


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

SuperG said:


> So dogs are not that concerned about having trophy bitches ???
> 
> SuperG


Or Trophy Boy-Toys.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

As long as they love each other it's fine

Maybe they should have waited til they got married but those hormones are hard to tame.

At least they didn't get into any of that line breeding or inbreeding.

Dogs these days


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

When he's finished she'll be leaning back on one paw smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope. Nothing odd about it at all


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Did he atleast buy her dinner first?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope they are married. Could you image all the puppy support?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

DutchKarin said:


> Or Trophy Boy-Toys.



Touche'

SuperG


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> An intact male would mate with his sister in heat if given the chance. You're humanizing dogs again.


No it's not humanizing. Just seems a little awkward.


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> No it's not humanizing. Just seems a little awkward.


In the wild, many species fight for the right to breed multiple females. Have you never watched Disney movies?

Now I understand what I read in those other threads.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you think wild male animals find out the age of the females they are about to mate with? No because they are animals and don't care.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> No it's not humanizing. Just seems a little awkward.


It IS humanizing. Animals respond only to hormones and pheromones, the concept of "hey, this chick might be a little too old for me" is strictly human. Dogs will mate with their own parents if given the chance. It all comes down to an available female and a receptive male, regardless of age or relation.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Why would that be odd? Age doesn't factor, except when the bitch too old to be bred safely. Which six, while maybe not optimal, is not yet dangerous for the bitch. 

They are dogs  Not humans. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lobobear, _real _breeders generally choose an experienced bitch to start a dog with. The fact of the matter is, a dog can be injured in this process. He also can be ruined for breeding if a fighting maiden hauls off and nails him. He has to be confident to perform, and a maiden bitch can zap his confidence. 

So, it is generally done that a young male is used with an older bitch who knows the ropes, and is patient, and willing to put up with his fumbling about, mounting and dismounting, insanity, etc.

Also, some breeders will breed a dog at 2, before he has completed all of his titles, etc, to ensure he produces. Otherwise, they will sell him as a pet to someone who wants a nicely bred, trained adult pet. They want that breeding to succeed. So they use a bitch who is a known producer. Just checking the sperm count and motility isn't enough, some dogs do not produce well at all, and breeders may want to know this before going through the rest of the training and titling that they intend to do with the dog.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You know, I had no idea that bitches could have pups regardless of age. A friend had an old--over 10--mixed lab girl and she got pregnant and had a healthy litter. I was honestly shocked, I had assumed that menopause was universal. This was only a few years ago, too.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lobobear44 said:


> No it's not humanizing. Just seems a little awkward.


It is awkward because you (a human) thinks of it as awkward. That's humanizing it. You think the dogs think it's awkward? You think that even crosses their minds?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think what is awkward is we have a simple question. We have answered it. We don't need to add comment judging the OP.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> It is awkward because you (a human) thinks of it as awkward. That's humanizing it. You think the dogs think it's awkward? You think that even crosses their minds?


Lol we will never know...he may be thinking "holy crap you paired me up with grandma" and she may be thinking "eww he is sooo not my type" 

 secret life of dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

TinkerinWstuff said:


> In the wild, many species fight for the right to breed multiple females. Have you never watched Disney movies?
> 
> Now I understand what I read in those other threads.


How many in the wild mate their siblings, family, or even ones 30 years apart from each other? How often does a 50 year old elephant mate with an 18-year-old


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is this new math?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually there are mechanisms in place in nature to prevent a lot of inbreeding though I don't know about age. 

However, The German Shepherd or any other dog breed is not a natural construct but created by humans with a specific vision. Any dog breed out there was created by inbreeding a foundation stock to fix type. Some are older than others and more variable. The GSD breed is one of many that developed in the late 1800s/early 1900s.

Elephants - wiki comes to the rescue. Elephant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> How many in the wild mate their siblings, family, or even ones 30 years apart from each other? How often does a 50 year old elephant mate with an 18-year-old


I'm no biologist but I've seen Animal Planet while staying at a Holiday Inn before. My channel surfing studies tell me that probably darned near every hoofed animal species would qualify.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> How many in the wild mate their siblings, family, or even ones 30 years apart from each other? How often does a 50 year old elephant mate with an 18-year-old


Look up 'population bottleneck' of the genetic variety.
It is a definite issue in multiple wild species. Most noteably cheetahs, but other types of animal are staring that problem right in the face, also. 

Meerkats are one species I know of off the top of my head where fathers will not mate with daughters nor mothers with sons, but they're one of the few who can be so discerning.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> How many in the wild mate their siblings, family, or even ones 30 years apart from each other? How often does a 50 year old elephant mate with an 18-year-old


I did not commit all the facts to memory, but there is an area here in Southern California where the mountain lions are very inbred. The problem is they can't cross a freeway to get to other mountain lions (I think it's the 101). There aren't very many left on their side to breed with. Other than the talk of building some kind of bridge for them I'm not sure what they are doing about the problem. 

So, in the wild they will mate with whoever is available.....in some bars people will too. Or so it seems.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you every one this gave me a good laugh this morning !!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think in populations where migration is not restricted and there is a big enough group animals tend NOT to mate with family members either because the males are ejected from the group and must find another group or because of odor recognition of family members. There is also a lot of competition which male gets to spread his seed. There have been some studies with mice on odor rejection of siblings. I remember reading a few years ago in Discover magazine about that.

That said. If the drive to mate hits and a related animal is available then it will do so. When I worked at a human society I got a strange call from a lady with brother and sister dogs. She was frantic as they were in a tie and she was appalled they would do something so incestuous.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think he means in dog ages compared to human ages.
a 1 yr old dog is eqivalent to 7 yr old human? aranoid:



Lobobear44 said:


> But it's like a 18-year-old bearing childern with a 42-year-old.





stmcfred said:


> They are dogs. NOT human so it is not like an 18 year old bearing children with a 42 year old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that is pee on yourself funny.



trcy said:


> I did not commit all the facts to memory, but there is an area here in Southern California where the mountain lions are very inbred. The problem is they can't cross a freeway to get to other mountain lions (I think it's the 101). There aren't very many left on their side to breed with. Other than the talk of building some kind of bridge for them I'm not sure what they are doing about the problem.
> 
> So, in the wild they will mate with whoever is available.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Actually a 1 year old large breed dog translates into more like a 15 year old human. A 2 year old is around 24 yrs old comparatively. A 3 year old 28 .. and so on. Dogs are dogs. They don't think like humans. Don't try to convince yourself otherwise.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Besides, scientifically speaking there's no reason a healthy 18 year old and 42 year old could not have kids.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

selzer said:


> Lobobear, _real _breeders generally choose an experienced bitch to start a dog with. The fact of the matter is, a dog can be injured in this process. He also can be ruined for breeding if a fighting maiden hauls off and nails him. He has to be confident to perform, and a maiden bitch can zap his confidence.


Serious breeders generally avoid breeding maiden to maiden. So it would be rare, probably unheard of, for a serious breeder to breed two 2yo dogs together and the 2yo bred to the 7yo is far more common and also far wiser.

One reason is as Selzer mentioned, but another is the ability to determine what each throws into the pups and, if something doesn't work out, who is to blame. Young females who are just starting their breeding career and are unproven are generally taken to males who are older, proven able to produce offspring, and where there are some offspring to evaluate to know what the male produces. Likewise, if a male is bred young (and many are not), it will often be to an older female who herself is proven, so that once again more information can be discerned about his ability to reproduce and what traits he throws. 

Dogs do not think of age differences. They certaily don't care about age differences, and especially now when hormones are raging. Dogs aren't even capable of understanding exactly how old they, or any other dog is. They understand puppy-adult-senior, and that's about it. And any adult is fair game for breeding, whether it's a young adult, middle aged adult or older adult. This 18yo/42yo thinking is nothing but irrationally anthropomorphizing dogs again.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

lol. lucky 18 year old.



Liesje said:


> Besides, scientifically speaking there's no reason a healthy 18 year old and 42 year old could not have kids.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> lol. lucky 18 year old.


Or lucky 42 year old lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've always heard it's a 7 yr. thing. i know dogs are dogs. i know
dogs don't think like humans. i also know human don't think like dogs.
i'm convinced of that.



Galathiel said:


> Actually a 1 year old large breed dog translates into more like a 15 year old human. A 2 year old is around 24 yrs old comparatively. A 3 year old 28 .. and so on. Dogs are dogs. They don't think like humans. Don't try to convince yourself otherwise.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

It does help to try and think like a dog while training them. Or at the very least, try and understand their thought process.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i think he means in dog ages compared to human ages.
> a 1 yr old dog is eqivalent to 7 yr old human? aranoid:


Exactly!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

SuperG said:


> So dogs are not that concerned about having trophy bitches ???
> 
> SuperG


lol....


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It averages out to 7 years over time, but the first couple of years the dogs go through a wider range of maturing than they do in later years.


----------

